# A new 8n bait casting rod



## wv_surf (Jul 12, 2013)

I am looking for a new 8n bait casting rod and was considering a St. Croix mojo 12' that's rated 4-16 oz. I am concerned because I have heard that they are a bit weak. Any truth to this? I will mainly be throwing 8 oz sinkers with cut mullet. It will be paired up with a Penn Fathom15 17lb sufix tri and 50lb Ande shock. I would really like to hear some opinions on this.


----------



## fishingman88 (Apr 23, 2008)

If you're on a budget, then I would play it safe and just pick up an Ocean Master 12' 6-12oz. If you want to spend a little extra, then pick up custom Rainshadow 1509 or Cast Pro 13' 8-12 oz.


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

Throw the rod BEFORE you buy it


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Oldmulletbreath said:


> Throw the rod BEFORE you buy it


+1...this is the only real way to know. It's hard to do sometimes I know. There are some big differences in heavy heavers. IMHO the difference between the RS1509 and Tommy's 8-12 heavy is day and night. They both are very capable of throwing anything 8-13oz and bait but feel totally different in the hand.


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

Why argue theory. The guess work has been figured out.
Carolina Cast Pro Series Rods, Akios reels, Sakuma lines
and the custom rigs are all here. These outfits are designed
for targeting inshore gamefish in the pounding Atlantic surf.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

castingsfun said:


> Why argue theory. The guess work has been figured out.
> Carolina Cast Pro Series Rods, Akios reels, Sakuma lines
> and the custom rigs are all here. These outfits are designed
> for targeting inshore gamefish in the pounding Atlantic surf.


If it was only that easy..........


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

How true mike, how true.most guys can get away with the OM s and they're a good rod for the money.iffn yer looking for custom I believe Mark Crouse is in yer neighborhood and considered one of the best.the mojos are better in the smaller class, another option would be the ticas or tsunamis


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

wv_surf said:


> I am looking for a new 8n bait casting rod and was considering a St. Croix mojo 12' that's rated 4-16 oz. I am concerned because I have heard that they are a bit weak. Any truth to this? I will mainly be throwing 8 oz sinkers with cut mullet. It will be paired up with a Penn Fathom15 17lb sufix tri and 50lb Ande shock. I would really like to hear some opinions on this.


 If it is the lighter heaver that mojo makes.. I watched one get broke in half on the cast off Avon Pier this past fall... Pretty rod,extremely light,but it will break because I have heard of more than one breaking.. I have seen the heavier version and it is a beast that I have seen thrown,that thing can take a licking and cast great as well..


----------



## wv_surf (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm not really looking for a tournament rod or a telephone pole. Just a good durable rod that will get me on the other side of the bar and pleasant to fish with. Drumdum, what's your setup? I currently have a 10' Solaris 3-8oz and feel under gunned.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

wv_surf said:


> I'm not really looking for a tournament rod or a telephone pole. Just a good durable rod that will get me on the other side of the bar and pleasant to fish with. Drumdum, what's your setup? I currently have a 10' Solaris 3-8oz and feel under gunned.


Cast Pro 6-10oz is a great rod. Light and easy to load and cast a good ways.......http://www.carolinacastpro.com/products/CPS13FT6-10OZC......Tommy is a sponsor and poster herre and will do ya right


----------



## wv_surf (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks Mike. My wife isn't going to devorce me over one of those is she? LoL


----------



## fishin757 (Nov 29, 2010)

i love my tica.. just sayin


----------



## wv_surf (Jul 12, 2013)

Fishing757 what model and size do you have?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

wv_surf said:


> Thanks Mike. My wife isn't going to devorce me over one of those is she? LoL


Nope. Do what I did.....Get yourself a PO Box and just slip um into the rotation...


----------



## NCfisher (Mar 27, 2011)

I'd go with a ocean master. Love the look and functionality of the cork and the leverage on it. I have the lighter one, but for an 8 n bait you might want to go with the more heavy duty one. http://www.basspro.com/Offshore-Angler-Ocean-Master-Surf-Rods-Casting/product/12042405060212/


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I've had two of the OM's and they are heavy ( notice I said had ) ... they do throw ok but skip a couple steps and buy a CCP and be done with it ... light and throws a mile ... the Breakaway HDX is a good rod too for the money


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

I have 4-5 of the OMs, various weights and lengths, including 2 of the 12' 6-12 oz. I modified them by cutting 4" off the butt just so I could fight a fish by placing the butt on my left thigh and reeling rather than putting the rod between my legs(short arms). I am almost as old as drumdum and even with the reduced 4", have measured casts with 8'n bait at 120-125 yards with a SL30SHV and 20# Suffix Tri Plus. Not great but good enough for me. And those two will throw 12'n bait all day long. Been there, done that.

But, I do have a CCP on my bucket list.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

wv_surf said:


> I'm not really looking for a tournament rod or a telephone pole. Just a good durable rod that will get me on the other side of the bar and pleasant to fish with. Drumdum, what's your setup? I currently have a 10' Solaris 3-8oz and feel under gunned.


 Ticas ain't bad and much lighter,om's work fine as well.. I use two fusion mags that Wheels Reels (no longer in business) is not making anymore..



surfchunker said:


> I've had two of the OM's and they are heavy ( notice I said had ) ... they do throw ok but skip a couple steps and buy a CCP and be done with it ... light and throws a mile ... the Breakaway HDX is a good rod too for the money


 Have only thrown one ccp rod that Tommy let me throw and it is nice.. Breakaway hdx is a great rod as well.. It's a production off the shelf rod as well...



flathead said:


> I have 4-5 of the OMs, various weights and lengths, including 2 of the 12' 6-12 oz. I modified them by cutting 4" off the butt just so I could fight a fish by placing the butt on my left thigh and reeling rather than putting the rod between my legs(short arms). I am almost as old as drumdum and even with the reduced 4", have measured casts with 8'n bait at 120-125 yards with a SL30SHV and 20# Suffix Tri Plus. Not great but good enough for me. And those two will throw 12'n bait all day long. Been there, done that.
> 
> But, I do have a CCP on my bucket list.


 I just gotta see you throw a cobhead and 8oz that far.. Ya gotta watch out overexerting yourself like that,ya might break a hip oleguy.....


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Carolina Cast Pro and be done with it


----------



## mbg60 (May 11, 2008)

Has anyone bought a CCP for Hawaii use yet?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

mbg60 said:


> Has anyone bought a CCP for Hawaii use yet?


What would the difference be if using the weight range the rod is for?


----------



## joemullet (Dec 20, 2005)

doesn't take a $500 outfit to catch a 5cent pound fish. don't get into this crap that you need what someone else has. the newest out crap. look at what people say - go look at a few, feel them, try to cast if you can. go with your gut. if ratings are for 12 oz it will probly cast 8-10 well. being the lightest out doesn't mean its the best, light blanks are very thin. listen and do homework and only buy what you want not what someone else says what you need, how much will it be used, where will it be used. price is important also. and mag reels do not cast farther than non. just easier


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

Exactly what joemullet sez!!!


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

nevermind, ain't worth it.......A lot of old school wisdom here but facts are facts. There are some GREAT new rods and reels out there..


----------



## wv_surf (Jul 12, 2013)

I appreciate all of your feedback. I see there are several schools of thought and I am sure you all have caught your share of fish. I am kind of in joemullets camp. Don't have to get the most expensive. If I wanted to go to extremes and had money to burn I would get the CCP. Lots to take in but I like the sounds of the tica. Thanks y'all.


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

I have had at the least a half dozen rods that "sounded good", had being the key word .... the three heavers I now and or still own I threw and fished with before I bought them including a Lami 1502 that has been around since Christ walked the earth. I cannot stress enough throw it before you buy it.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

wv_surf said:


> My wife isn't going to divorce me over one of those is she?


Yes, she will . . . But, on the bright side, there won't be any arguing whenever you want to go fishing - LOL !


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

wv_surf said:


> I appreciate all of your feedback. I see there are several schools of thought and I am sure you all have caught your share of fish. I am kind of in joemullets camp. Don't have to get the most expensive. If I wanted to go to extremes and had money to burn I would get the CCP. Lots to take in but I like the sounds of the tica. Thanks y'all.


if you had money to burn you'd buy a Century ... the HDX is really a great mid price rod ...


----------



## wv_surf (Jul 12, 2013)

Oldmulletbreath said:


> I have had at the least a half dozen rods that "sounded good", had being the key word .... the three heavers I now and or still own I threw and fished with before I bought them including a Lami 1502 that has been around since Christ walked the earth. I cannot stress enough throw it before you buy it.


Lami 1502.... Is that a fiberglass rod? Do people still like throwing fiberglass and why? I would like to go fishing with Christ but I am afraid he would just cast into a mud puddle and pull out a Meglodon with a ice fishing outfit then I would throw my rod in the ocean and go home.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

AbuMike said:


> +1...this is the only real way to know. It's hard to do sometimes I know. There are some big differences in heavy heavers. IMHO the difference between the RS1509 and Tommy's 8-12 heavy is day and night. They both are very capable of throwing anything 8-13oz and bait but feel totally different in the hand.


From your "hands-on" with both of these rods, what "differences" did you notice ? 

I'm interested in the CCP rods, but haven't seen one in person yet.

Thanks !


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Daiwa's Saltiga heaver rod is great for the money. I'm not referencing the Saltiga Ballistic--I'm sure it's great, but it's far more than I can justify spending--I'm talking the $200-$250 model. I purchased this rod a little while back, and I like it a fair measure more than the Ocean Master heaver it replaced.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

If your in the OBX area and want to throw a CCP rod let me know


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

wv_surf said:


> Lami 1502.... Is that a fiberglass rod? Do people still like throwing fiberglass and why? I would like to go fishing with Christ but I am afraid he would just cast into a mud puddle and pull out a Meglodon with a ice fishing outfit then I would throw my rod in the ocean and go home.


I like fiberglass cause the CHIT DONT BREAK!


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

Not sure what the 1502 is but I do know it was the chit back in the day


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

The lami 150 2 is graphite


----------



## joemullet (Dec 20, 2005)

just take your time, test cast if you can to see what you like or don't like, reels can be the same, there are a bunch of good ones out there at a good price, not everyone likes a 13ft rod. I have them from 10'4in to 13 and 12'6in is me favorite but im 5ft10in in height. reels I like the 20 size mostly, not larger, not smaller but im talking drummin here. just look then buy, tons of good stuff out there at a reasonable price.[ catch this] likes the lami, fishhunter stood tall beside one, only don knows how many fish he caught on one. im old enough to know HARNELL made the first NAIL, think I still have one, beast


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

Pound for pound in A rod crushing experience. I hit 20 percent further than A
:description: Zoned action heaver 20 percent further than A Heavy fast action heaver.
What do you seA. They never paid me.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Thanks for the votes of confidence guys. I've put a lot of my sweat and blood into the CPS heavers.

I've been drum fishing the NC beaches since the early 90's. Started with an old fiberglass "drum stick" (what a cool name...lol), the G loomis 1448, Lamiglass 1502, zziplex straight 8, the 2pc/1pc Breakaway 1509, Centuries, AFAW's, HDX's and now the CPS heavers. I wish I could say that the CPS heavers (6-10 and 8-12) are the end all greatest heavers to ever exist. The fact is that they are high quality, high performance carbon fiber rods that do a great job for what they were designed, BUT, that doesn't make them the answer for everyone. The truth is, you need to cast as many heavers as you can put your hands on and decide *what works best for you*. 

My rods are lightweight and powerful. The 6-10 is a faster action rod with a tip that will bend and a powerful midsection and butt. It is a great casting rod that does a good job fighting fish. The 8-12 is sorta the 6-10 on steroids. It has a stiffer tip and 15-20% more power in the tip and midsection that gives a more parabolic action. I personally love the combination of a lightweight, powerful rod that is easy to cast and fights a fish very well. 

Try as many heavers as you can. If you like what you see/feel in the CPS rods and make the purchase, I genuinely appreciate your business. I stand behind my rods and believe that customer satisfaction is important. When you call, I will either answer the phone or call you back shortly myself and will gladly give advise on the rods or how to get the best performance out of them.

I hope that sets me apart just a bit... 

Tommy


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Joe is right. I wish I had never gotten rid of the 1502. I bought into the bigger is better and newer is the way to go. Ah, the life of a tackle HO. Anyway, Tommy has some great stuff. Tested and tried.

Try as many as you can and buy what you like and are comfortable with.

Shooter you still have my Lami? Want to give it back to me??????


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Ok,like I said before,I own a fusion mag.. My son owns a second generation 1509.. I have thrown the 1502 lami vs the 1509,in terms of distance the 1509 ba smoked it.. I owned a 1509 back when it came out (second generation 1509) that rod was the greatest,but broke the dern thing right above the ferrell.. Man do I miss that rod.. My son let me throw his and it is SOOOO much easier to cast than my mag..  They do not make either rod anymore,but I'd sure like to have another 1509 second generation,because I think I throw it better than my mag... 

Check out all the rods,as has been said and make your choices from that,because there is NO PERFECT heaver that will fit everyone the same...


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Is the WV that I met out at VB pier? If so, I hope you are well. Also, if its you

I have settled for a few years with the WRI stuff. Mostly bc for what I have invested in them I am not getting rid of them until they break.

I am not man enough for the inferno, sold those. I throw fusion mags and fusions when i need a bait to get out there. That being said, most of the beach fish i catch are not on far baits and other rods fight fish a bit better, like the 1502. I hear nothing but great things about tommy's CCP rods and have wrapped a couple for friends.

I thought the CTS might be a rod for me, but saw some break. Honestly speaking, if your in the lower price point, the OM and its warranty are going to be tough to beat. At the higher price points, the rods will essentially have 2 different actions, and some will accept a 22mm seat (which is good for little folks like me). Other than that they will throw reasonably the same with a fishing setup. It all boils down to what feels good to you, and the warranty in case anything happens.

If you want to, let me know when your coming down, I've got a loaner OM, lami1502, fus/mag, diawa you can try out (although if we do it at the pier obviously we'll have to make 15 trips back and forth from the car with the rod limit)


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

We can all praise each and every rod out there because each one will fit or work for someone, I have owned a few different rods and each one was good in it's own right. Fish Hunter, I sold the Lami 1502 cause it was a bit softer than the rest of my rods and I always seem to be way off on my release, now if your talking about the 11' twisty rod,, ya aint getting that one back .

I am scared to try out one of Tommys rods because I have heard so many good things about them I may have to buy one and I am scared of my wife,,, (she carries an oyster shell in her purse to cut ya with, if the cut dont kill ya the infection will) 

You have to try as many different rods as you can set your hands on to find the one that fits you and your casting style cause NO-ONE can tell you what is best for you.

But the one great thing about life is you can own more than one, good luck and good fishing.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Shooter said:


> We can all praise each and every rod out there because each one will fit or work for someone, I have owned a few different rods and each one was good in it's own right. Fish Hunter, I sold the Lami 1502 cause it was a bit softer than the rest of my rods and I always seem to be way off on my release, now if your talking about the 11' twisty rod,, ya aint getting that one back .
> 
> I am scared to try out one of Tommys rods because I have heard so many good things about them I may have to buy one and I am scared of my wife,,, (she carries an oyster shell in her purse to cut ya with, if the cut dont kill ya the infection will)
> 
> ...


wait... Shooter...... you've thrown a heaver before?


----------



## NASCAR (Jul 26, 2013)

Rainshadow 1509 or 1569. Should be able to find one around 300, prob more for the 69. Might consider having something built to fit your reach. If you've got long arms or short arms, can change the reel seat position for you. A bad back or hopity skip style cast, stick to > 8oz, and throw whatever


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

AbuMike said:


> What would the difference be if using the weight range the rod is for?


The "difference" would be to see how they perform hooked up to an ULUA, The big ones are 150 - 200 lb "Jacks on Crack" with a real "attitude" and a LOT of POWER !

Out there, these guys are casting 113HLW's and 114HLW's over 100 yards, when they are "Slide-Bait Fishing" ( Like Pin-Rigging, but only using one rod ).


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

ez2cdave said:


> The "difference" would be to see how they perform hooked up to an ULUA, The big ones are 150 - 200 lb "Jacks on Crack" with a real "attitude" and a LOT of POWER !
> 
> Out there, these guys are casting 113HLW's and 114HLW's over 100 yards, when they are "Slide-Bait Fishing" ( Like Pin-Rigging, but only using one rod ).


Hi ez,

My first conventional reel was a 113HLW loaded with 60# main line and 125# rub/shock leader. Later came the 114HLW with 80# main and 200# rub. Although I fished for Ulua, I never put in the time required to catch anything of size.

What distinguishes the Ulua from other fish is the high speed V tail coupled with a powerful motor. They swim with grace and ease.

Here's a link to the 100+ club:

http://www.hawaiifishingnews.com/100plus.cfm?order=Weight
These are caught from shore with rod and reel. Others have been caught larger there were from boat or shot with spear.

Regarding the question as to differences, I always considered lure rating representative of the tips response capability to a range of weights or lures. Also the line rating is indicative of the rods power in the mid and butt sections.

Due to our location, we are blessed with a wide range of rods and reels. We also have a wide range of prices and qualities. The one thing that has puzzled me is the line of Talon rods and why they are not mentioned on the boards. Since they are on the upper price range for us, fewer numbers are sold. However, their prices are competitive with blanks sold on the mainland and they are made in the US, the warranty looks good, and they have a wide selection. Other than price, I have not heard any negative comments about them. I am not connected with Talon in any manner.

http://www.talon-graphite.com/Blank section/Saltwater Blank sub folders/Uluasaltwaterblanks.htm

If you will refer to the link above, you will be able to compare line and lure ratings.

Please note that the correct ergonomic size for a reel seat is 24mm for the average hand. 

Well, it's getting late.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

ez2cdave said:


> The "difference" would be to see how they perform hooked up to an ULUA, The big ones are 150 - 200 lb "Jacks on Crack" with a real "attitude" and a LOT of POWER !
> 
> Out there, these guys are casting 113HLW's and 114HLW's over 100 yards, when they are "Slide-Bait Fishing" ( Like Pin-Rigging, but only using one rod ).


Well that's just a horse of a different color...


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

NTKG said:


> wait... Shooter...... you've thrown a heaver before?


I never said how well, long or often did I?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Shooter said:


> I never said how well, long or often did I?


At least you've done it. Mans got to know his limitations....


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

wv_surf said:


> I appreciate all of your feedback. I see there are several schools of thought and I am sure you all have caught your share of fish. I am kind of in joemullets camp. Don't have to get the most expensive. If I wanted to go to extremes and had money to burn I would get the CCP. Lots to take in but I like the sounds of the tica. Thanks y'all.


Actually, the CCP rods aren't "extreme" . . . If you have "money to burn", take a look at ZZIPLEX from the UK !


----------



## fishin757 (Nov 29, 2010)

wv_surf said:


> Fishing757 what model and size do you have?


sorry it took me forever to get back on. i have the UEHA836502C fast action, extra heavy, 12", 4-10oz (i normally throw 8 but anything from 6-12), 14-40# line... i use 20

it serves me well when its not crazy rough out and casts fine for me. under 200 bucks too


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Used OM and Slosh and be done with it. 

Personally, I love the AFAW BB that I built years ago. Got an Akios 656 SCM on it now and it rocks!

Sandcrab


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

Carolina Rebel said:


> Daiwa's Saltiga heaver rod is great for the money. I'm not referencing the Saltiga Ballistic--I'm sure it's great, but it's far more than I can justify spending--I'm talking the $200-$250 model. I purchased this rod a little while back, and I like it a fair measure more than the Ocean Master heaver it replaced.


I handled on of the 13 ft casting Diawa Saltiga at BPS in Hampton last week. It was casting and was like $199.00 
I would like to throw it and see how it feels.
I have the Balistic 6-16 and it is a beast. I bought it used off ebay and if I had casted it first I would have passed. I'm just a newby but I can not get this rod to load at all under 10 ounces. It felt a little better at 12 but that is where I topped out, and a sleepless night trying to get my spine to line back up.
I'm proud of my Balistic but I like the 12 ft Star Stellar 4-12 I have better for 10 and under.


----------



## Fishin-Belews (Sep 7, 2007)

The Tica is not going to do 8 & bait for the same money go with the Ocean Master I have both.


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

DANtheJDMan said:


> I handled on of the 13 ft casting Diawa Saltiga at BPS in Hampton last week. It was casting and was like $199.00
> I would like to throw it and see how it feels.
> I have the Balistic 6-16 and it is a beast. I bought it used off ebay and if I had casted it first I would have passed. I'm just a newby but I can not get this rod to load at all under 10 ounces. It felt a little better at 12 but that is where I topped out, and a sleepless night trying to get my spine to line back up.
> I'm proud of my Balistic but I like the 12 ft Star Stellar 4-12 I have better for 10 and under.


???? I throw the Ballistic 40, and LOVE IT,with 8 and bait I feel like it throws itself, slow down and don't try to over power it to start with.

Once again more power to the theory throw it before you buy it


----------



## NASCAR (Jul 26, 2013)

If you get a Tica be sure it's 6-12 oz model.


----------

